# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Woman attempting to live on nothing but water and sunlight for 6 months

## torchbearer

Woman attempting to live on nothing but water and sunlight for 6 months

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/0...est=latestnews






> *Woman attempting to live on nothing but water and sunlight for 6 months* 		Published June 07, 2013
>  | FoxNews.com
> 		 			 	 			advertisement
> 
> 	 		A Seattle woman is attempting to live without food for six months -- planning to sustain herself on water and sunlight alone.
>   Navenna Shine is calling her experiment Living on Light.
>   This is a paradigm for living in which we as human beings do not  have to ingest any kind of food whatsoever into our stomachs in order to  thrive, Shine said.
>     Shine, 65, says her experiment is an attempt to follow an obscure  group of yogis called The Breatharians, who for thousands of years have  claimed they have the ability to live on light alone.
>   "At 'Living On Light' we propose that we have a nutritional source  already embedded within our body/mind/spiritual systems that can give us  exactly what we need to be healthy and well," Shine wrote on her  website. "Since we do not yet know exactly what that source is I am  symbolically calling it Light."
> ...

----------


## tod evans

What a nut.

Wonder how long it'll take some government agency to rush to her protection?

----------


## V3n

I was going to make a joke comparing her to a plant - but even plants get minerals from the ground!

Maybe she should add some dirt to her diet!

----------


## Christian Liberty

She's going to die if she makes it that long.

----------


## torchbearer

> I was going to make a joke comparing her to a plant - but even plants get minerals from the ground!
> 
> Maybe she should add some dirt to her diet!



if she is getting her water from a mountain spring, the water itself will contain alot of those minerals found in soil.
she is going to live hydroponically maybe?


in age science research, one of the cures for eliminating the aging process of cells is not eating... or eating very little.
there are some very obvious side effects to that cure.

----------


## angelatc

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/20...ne_report.html - Must be a seasonal affliction. 

She has cameras in her home. Somebody will hopefully call the paramedics when she collapses.

----------


## tod evans

If publicly starving yourself is acceptable why isn't public consumption of, say, opium acceptable?

----------


## torchbearer

her body will eventually run out of protein.
her brain will become toxic.
she will eventually start to hallucinate.

----------


## angelatc

I am half afraid some of the people in this forum are going to see this and decide to look into it.  

I googled it, and started reading.  Found this on Wikipedia, and thought you'd enjoy it:




> *Wiley Brooks[edit]*
> 
> Wiley Brooks is founder of the Breatharian Institute of America. He was first introduced to the public in 1980 when appearing on the TV show _That's Incredible!_.[23] Brooks stopped teaching recently to "devote 100% of his time on solving the problem as to why he needed to eat some type of food to keep his physical body alive and allow his light body to manifest completely."[24] Brooks claims to have found "four major deterrents" which prevented him from living without food: "people pollution", "food pollution", "air pollution" and "electro pollution".[24]
> 
> In 1983 he was reportedly observed leaving a Santa Cruz 7-Eleven with a Slurpee, hot dog and Twinkies.[25] He told _Colors_ magazine in 2003 that he periodically breaks his fasting with a cheeseburger and a cola, explaining that when he's surrounded by junk culture and junk food, consuming them adds balance.[26]
> 
> On his website, Brooks states that his potential followers must first prepare by combining the junk food diet with the meditative incantation of five magic "fifth-dimensional" words which appear on his website, some of which are words from Kundalini yoga.[27][28] In the "5D Q&A" section of his website Brooks claims that cows are fifth-dimensional (or higher) beings that help mankind achieve fifth-dimensional status by converting three-dimensional food to five-dimensional food (beef).[29] In the "Question and Answer" section of his website, Brooks explains that the "Double Quarter-Pounder with Cheese" meal from McDonald's possesses a special "base frequency" and that he thus recommends it as occasional food for beginning breatharians.[30] He then goes on to reveal that Diet Coke is "liquid light".[30] Prospective disciples are asked after some time following the junk food/magic word preparation to revisit his website in order to test if they can* feel the magic*.[28]
> 
> Brooks states that he may be contacted on his fifth-dimensional phone in order to get the correct pronunciation of the five magic words.[28] In case the line is busy, prospective recruits are asked to meditate on the five magic words for a few minutes, and then try calling again.[28]
> ...

----------


## donnay

> her body will eventually run out of protein.
> her brain will become toxic.
> she will eventually start to hallucinate.



After a few weeks the body starts a cannibalization process on the muscle and organs where the liver shrinks, the diaphragm shrinks, you start to suffocate, and your heart will stop. 

Not a very smart thing to do, IMHO.

----------


## phill4paul

> I am half afraid some of the people in this forum are going to see this and decide to look into it.


  I'm gonna live on beer and the light from my computer screen!

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm gonna live on beer and the light from my computer screen!


i actually know a guy who lost a lot of weight on an exclusive beer and water diet.
the man was committed.
u r looking at about 10 calories an ounce.

----------


## phill4paul

> i actually know a guy who lost a lot of weight on an exclusive beer and water diet.
> the man was committed.
> u r looking at about 10 calories an ounce.


  Interesting. He should create a weight loss program based on his experience. Lol.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm gonna live on beer and the light from my computer screen!


Pork chop in a can!

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Woman attempting to live on nothing but water and sunlight for 6 months


With her complexion she needs to stay out of the sun

----------


## phill4paul

> Pork chop in a can!


  hehe!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I want to commend her for believing in the amazing power of an all-natural alternative diet of only sunlight and water.  There's certainly nothing that go wrong with this, as nature cures all.

----------


## Origanalist

> I want to commend her for believing in the amazing power of an all-natural alternative diet of only sunlight and water.  There's certainly nothing that go wrong with this, as nature cures all.


I'm sensing a little sarcasm.....

----------


## MelissaWV

> I want to commend her for believing in the amazing power of an all-natural alternative diet of only sunlight and water.  There's certainly nothing that go wrong with this, as nature cures all.


Amen.  The allopathic apologists in the rest of the thread are just jealous of this woman.

----------


## Origanalist

This thread needs music....

----------


## trey4sports

I have no comment on what she is doing as I'm not sure what to think...but I will say that calorie restriction is directly c correlated with longevity

----------


## Zippyjuan

Good luck to her.  Others who have tried: http://science.howstuffworks.com/inn...reatharian.htm




> Verity Linn, a 49-year-old woman, was found dead in a remote part of Scotland after attempting th*e Breatharian conversion. Timo Degen, a kindergarten teacher, tried the Breatharian plan and slipped into a coma. Degen recovered after four weeks of IV drips, only to die a short while later [Source: The Sunday Times via Rick Ross].
> 
> *Lani Morris kept a diary throughout her time as a Breatharian. Morris, a mother of nine, died with symptoms of pneumonia, severe dehydration, kidney failure and the effect*s of a severe stroke. She was in the care of two Breatharians, Jim and Eugenia Pesnak [Source: The Australian via Rick Ross]. Morris was isolated and had the understanding that she would be given orange juice after one week and nothing at all for two weeks after that. She indicated in her diary that she dreamed of food. She lost the use of her legs, became incontinent and began coughing up a black, sticky fluid. The Pesnaks claimed that they did not know Morris was seriously ill until it was too late.

----------


## oyarde

Nuts.

----------


## evilfunnystuff



----------


## Origanalist

> 


"still pretty hungry" lol

----------


## brushfire

Even plants need nutrients.

----------


## Tod

I can see where she would place a bit too much emphasis on the importance of sunlight, since she is from a low-sunlight area of the world.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> her brain will become toxic.
> she will eventually start to hallucinate.


She'll be watching Bill O'reilly then?

----------


## Origanalist

> She'll be watching Bill O'reilly then?


HA HA, ding ding ding......thread winner.

----------


## angelatc

> her body will eventually run out of protein.
> her brain will become toxic.
> she will eventually start to hallucinate.



She's already there, man.

----------


## VanBummel

Man does not live on bread alone.

Woman does not live on sunlight at all.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Why doesn't any Guru start a Meatarian group?

----------


## Origanalist

> Why doesn't any Guru start a Meatarian group?


I might join one of those.

----------


## Matt Collins

Seattle is the wrong place to try and live off of sunlight

----------


## VIDEODROME

Want to feel more peaceful?  Eat a big turkey dinner.  All you'll think about is having a long damn nap.

----------


## Matt Collins

Oh, and I have a very large friend tell me once that the most effective diet he ever had was the Bacardi diet. He was depressed over his girl, so he'd drink Bacardi every night. Except he wouldn't want to give up his buzz so he just didn't eat dinner.

Larry the Cable Guy has a joke about this: "I was on a diet where you eat nothing but vegetables and drink wine. I lost 30lbs and my license" lulz.


And lastly, I've read that Guinness actually has enough nutrition in it that it can sustain people for a while if need be. Although I don't claim that to be true.

----------


## Origanalist

> Seattle is the wrong place to try and live off of sunlight


Good point.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Want to feel more peaceful?  Eat a big turkey dinner.  All you'll think about is having a long damn nap.


That's never worked for me. :/

----------


## Icymudpuppy

With luck, many more Seattle liberals will voluntarily go six months without food.

----------


## Origanalist

> With luck, many more Seattle liberals will voluntarily go six months without food.


I couldn't agree more.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

She dreams of becoming a vegetable... literally.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> She's going to die if she makes it that long.


If she dies, then she probably won't make it that long.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I am half afraid some of the people in this forum are going to see this and decide to look into it.  
> 
> I googled it, and started reading.  Found this on Wikipedia, and thought you'd enjoy it:


Wow.  What a crackpot.  One thing I couldn't help but notice is his reverence of the cow as a "5 dimensional being".  That sounds an aweful lot like a pagan tradition (cow worship), much of which the eastern yoga techniques he practices are based on.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I want to commend her for believing in the amazing power of an all-natural alternative diet of only sunlight and water.  There's certainly nothing that go wrong with this, as nature cures all.


I sense mocking.  If you are using this as a way to attack naturopathic diets, then rest assured that this is not natural.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I sense mocking.  If you are using this as a way to attack naturopathic diets, then rest assured that this is not natural.


No.  Eating dirt is natural (see other thread).

For whatever reason, it's scientifically-backed when some on the forums believe in it... but when they don't it's nuts.  I think stirring mud into my orange juice is a bit silly, especially if the same dirt is used to kill fire ants, safeguard my home from insects, etc..  

This lady has some "science" she believes in, some testimonials, and a strong conviction that all the other people NOT doing it have a problem.  It matches up perfectly with a lot of the crowd here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why doesn't any Guru start a Meatarian group?


Too late. The vegetables had the meat headquarters shut down.

Related thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-bacon-for-you!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> After a few weeks the body starts a cannibalization process on the muscle and organs where the liver shrinks, the diaphragm shrinks, you start to suffocate, and your heart will stop. 
> 
> Not a very smart thing to do, IMHO.


I wouldn't even be humble about those sentiments, this whole thing is asinine.

----------


## Working Poor

I would like to try this sometime... I like feeling empty better than full.
I have known several people that have attempted to be breathatarians.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Suicide is illegal. I expect her to be sentenced accordingly upon death.

----------

